# Meat Bingo??????



## Miscellaneous (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone know what the fuck Meat Bingo is?

I have to keep putting it in a work, and I have never heard of it before?

Is it a w/country thang?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Jun 13, 2006)

Used to happen down locals' pubs and probably still does. It's just a raffle where the prizes are cuts of meat.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jun 13, 2006)

Ahh I see, that makes sense- it happens weekly in Tiverton.


----------



## Cakes (Jun 13, 2006)

I thought you were asking what _fuck meat bingo _was!

 

I dunno but I don't want it after


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2006)

In St Ives it's called the 'Meat Draw' and it takes place in top local pub The Sloop in the non-tourist months.

I's usually not just meat though and the St Ives one has some pretty big prizes too (holiday breaks etc).

I won a crate of lager last year!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Jun 13, 2006)

I've seen em at North Devon rugby clubs many a time!


----------



## lemontop (Jun 13, 2006)

Very common in working mens clubs up north. They call it a meat raffle


----------



## Sweetpea (Jun 13, 2006)

Yup, when I was a kid my family regularly attended the local working man's club to play bingo in the hope of winning a decent cut of meat. 
That was in London tho.


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jun 13, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I've seen em at North Devon rugby clubs many a time!



I was suprised how much of it goes on here...

not my cuppa though!!!!!


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 13, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> Ahh I see, that makes sense- it happens weekly in Tiverton.




what pub is that ?


----------



## bluestreak (Jun 13, 2006)

Cakes said:
			
		

> I thought you were asking what _fuck meat bingo _was!



they've got one of them in hollywoods in romford.  *shudders at the memory*


----------



## Miscellaneous (Jun 13, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> what pub is that ?



Its in the rugby club- you going to get some meat for ya tea?


----------



## Isambard (Jun 13, 2006)

I remember it a lot from Labour Clubs, sports clubs and the like.
Some people look down on it harsh mind.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 13, 2006)

Q Did you win anything?

A Nah not a sausage?


----------



## trashpony (Jun 13, 2006)

Oh my god - this has just reminded me of the time me and my bf got free train tickets to torquay. Off-season, everything was shut, dead boring, we were broke and in a really skanky B&B for the night. But there was a pop quiz at this pub and we entered and won!

We won a cardboard fruit box of raw meat 

I think we took it back to London on the train with us


----------



## flangelina (Jun 13, 2006)

The Cotham Porter Stores in Bristol had meat raffles. Not sure if they still do. Haven't been in to ask for a "Thatchers zoider and a sloice" in a long time.

Good place for a 'meat and greet' - ho ho! 

*calls taxi*


----------



## flangelina (Jun 13, 2006)

posted twice - weirdly...


----------



## Sweetpea (Jun 13, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I remember it a lot from Labour Clubs, sports clubs and the like.
> Some people look down on it harsh mind.


Why would it be looked down upon?


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 14, 2006)

Miscellaneous said:
			
		

> Its in the rugby club- you going to get some meat for ya tea?






nOOOOOOoooo thats where all the diggers go.

Diggers was we called the . . . er . .pathfinder class in my school. Dunno if every school has one

You know the ones that never ever had to go to class and learnt skills like digging and everyday roadsense. They weren't naughty just a littel bit dim. They also used to say tractortrailercombinebailercultivaterrotivatordungspreaderPLOUGH ( cos they used to shout the last one) and they did lots of stuff over the rugby club a AND as a result they still go there. 

Much as I would like the meat. . . the drool would be enough to put me off


----------



## djbombscare (Jun 14, 2006)

I was however half expecting it to be Heathcoats social.


----------



## Isambard (Jun 14, 2006)

They tend not to have meat raffles at pleaces like Wells Conservative Club but down the social club or back street locals in the arse of Somerset where I live.  

That's why people like my parents would look down on them.


----------



## Dru (Jun 14, 2006)

I once won a bottle of Dubonnet in a raffle at the Miner's Arms in St Werburgh's. Just why there was a bottle of Dubonnet among the raffle prizes, I have no idea. Anyway, you know where you are with Dubonnet. Slightly squiffy, with a funny furry taste in your mouth.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 16, 2006)

I used to see them every once in a while in plymouth.  Weird idea if you ask me.


----------



## nellyphant (Jun 17, 2006)

The Orchard pub on Spike Island does a meat raffle. I stumbled across one a few weeks ago, I've never seen so many OAP's in one place! Apparentey it stems after WWII when meat was scarce.


----------



## bristol_citizen (Jun 18, 2006)

Strangely enough The Mont used to do a meat raffle. Me and a girlfriend won a chicken once but were so skint we couldn't afford any veg, so we ate a roast chicken washed down with white cider. 
Great times...


----------

